# 'Lost Birds' R33 GT-R



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

I figured I'd move this part of the work up to the gallery vice the Garage section, since there really isn't any tinkering involved with this. "Paint job" is being done by Allison La Valley of Lost Birds Art Studio. I did maybe 5% at this point. I draw to slow/don't have good ideas. 
I had some cellphone shots up, but this is better I believe. A little rough around the edges... be kind! haha 
Much better pictures of the work so far. 
Passenger Side Skirt
















Driver Sideskirt Started








mirrors
















Rear








Front

























The work goes on. Gotta do the rest of the body, then Touch ups here and there needed and eventually a final/thicker clearcoating. Then I will have my 'Time Attack' Paint Scheme finished. Officially titled the "Lost Birds" GTR. When Japanese say it it's Rosto Birdseh GTR. haha


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Wow! That's a labor/labour of love!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

What the hell is she doing with her elbow!? Urgh!

I like this car though very different


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great stuff mate, would love to see this thing for real.:bowdown1::bowdown1:
By the way but a big amount of clear lacker on this, or the black will look yellow after a year.

Keep it coming.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

gtrlux said:


> Great stuff mate, would love to see this thing for real.:bowdown1::bowdown1:
> By the way but a big amount of clear lacker on this, or the black will look yellow after a year.
> 
> Keep it coming.


good info! I went over the finished parts once, and once the whole car is done I was planning on doing the entire car in clear coat again, it should be staying out of the sun for the most part too, except for races :runaway:


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

i love it, its like a polynesian tattoo. i cant wait to see it finished


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

I know where you've got your inspiration from


----------



## RBDRIFTR (Aug 23, 2007)

Cool, any overal theme??


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Talk about "getting some ink done".Real labour of love.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

ohhhh, paint staking or what


----------



## Mick-skyline (May 1, 2009)

very cool, i hope your going to throw a coat of laquer over it to keep it on


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Definitely will be doing that! Here's an update on the progress


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hoa that's a big fukkin picture. I can't resize it from my phone sorry!!


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

here's a quick picture of the sideskirt installed. I know it's not a great pic but you get it.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Oh, that's going to be stunning.


----------



## jack7 (Oct 27, 2009)

:bowdown1:Hey man,
you are crazy!
Handmade - beautyful work!


----------



## waysky (Jan 12, 2010)

Very cool! You must be covered in tattoos


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

At first sight I thought it was an aweful idea, but seeing it over a bigger area I think it looks great, especially for a time attack car! 



gtrlux said:


> Great stuff mate, would love to see this thing for real.:bowdown1::bowdown1:
> By the way but a big amount of clear lacker on this, or the black will look yellow after a year.
> 
> Keep it coming.


Thats not strictly true, a thick layer of laquer and you'll get a 'crackle glaze' effect after a short time, what you need is a good quaility laquer with a high percentage of UV protector in, I'd recommend House Of Kolor, as it has about 3% UV protector, (I think, may be 3.5%, can't remember exactly), 4% is the meaximum, after that there is no gain.

Alex B


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice job 

Keep up


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

cool more progress pics pls:thumbsup:


----------



## Dinushka GT-R (Oct 11, 2006)

This looks great on the car.. does anyone know, what sort of a paint stick she is using.. i'm totally new to this... Would like to see and know more about the project.. 
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

It's just an assortment of Sharpie Brand Markers. Fine tip, chisel tip.... Then clearcoated, and eventually a wax. Updates in a few hours maybe. Might wait til tomorrow. We went snowboarding all day so nothing really was accomplished on the car.


----------



## Dinushka GT-R (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank You for the information.. This is pretty unique.. hope it gives the car a brilliant finish on its look.. Cheerz!!. Awaiting Updates..


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

other side skirt about 5 minutes away from being done. delayed by yesterdays all day snowboarding trip. should start the front fenders tonight. it's only 3:20 PM here


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Great piece of art and defo something different :clap: :thumbsup:

Your girlfriend must be really patient...

Leo


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, I called what was left in that picture 5 minutes but it took about 50 to finish without pause. I'd say there are 45 hours in this so far with only the front bumper,sideskirts,mirrors,gas flap, and spoiler end caps being complete at the moment.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow, great work  She can't do tattoos as well can she?


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Cliff J said:


> Wow, great work  She can't do tattoos as well can she?


haha, i dunno, I'll have to ask her for you.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

at first i was ewwwww, but i think with the full car done it will look stunning!


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

front driver fender moving along


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Nice!

bob


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

That is awesome mate...seriously cool.

She's a talented girl.


----------



## bullit4u (Oct 3, 2009)

absolutley stunning...any more pics?


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

I will get some up tomorrow (japan time). I went rim shopping today, and I found some GTR specific Enkei NT-03s (18x9.5 +15) for 1,400 US and some 19x9.5 +15 Prodrives for....... 4,000 US. fackkkk!


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Here's a few new pics. Still working on the same fender. I've been working on securing a place to do the body drawing as it is -8 degrees Celsius here and finally got one. A friend will be out of town so his garage and a kerosene heater are my new best friends. The work will probably shift to the body of the car while he is gone as we have to take advantage of the opportunity!


























and here's where I helped with the drawing on the fender










MORE TO COME!!!!!


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

trunk off and in the house now










about 1 hour of work


----------



## brtl (Nov 21, 2008)

truly awesome !


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

You really do owe her a beer!!!!

bob


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I think the big boobed stick lady is a class attempt, but you're sadly lacking your other halfs skills


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

If your other half isn't famous she will be after this, imagine having this piece of art in her portfolio!!!


----------



## typerchris (May 8, 2007)

At first i was going to say give your head a shake but this is going to look truly awesome.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

LiamGTR said:


> If your other half isn't famous she will be after this, imagine having this piece of art in her portfolio!!!


I show her all the wonderful comments and she is really flattered by them. Definitely motivation to get it knocked out. Hopefully there will be some good car shows around japan in the coming months while the engine and such are being built.


----------



## ronski (Jul 16, 2009)

tremendous , just tremendous


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Very big jobs...Looking great!

....It's going to look like an R33 shaped Maori Tatoo!!


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks! worked on it some more today, but no new pics of the work.. but I did pick these up...










18x9.5 +15 Enkei NT-03s. They are made specifically for GTRs, well... were made.. they are discontinued now. They will not be white for long.


----------



## darkfire_uk (Sep 17, 2009)

they are the same as mine, been told they are very rare for the skyline,

i had them powder coated black and dusted with silver.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

^looks good!!


----------



## dap_skyline (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi,

Thats is really good work well done and fits tha car excellent, Good motivation for the next :bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

bought some new lugs to go with my rims. Red and silver to match the GT-R logo.


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

dude, first post with the skirt, I thought dear oh dear - but not only is the concept & execution utterly brilliant, your girl is a true artist!

Now, if she could work your contribution into the final product, very _very_ subtly, that would also be brilliant!!



CSB said:


> ohhhh, paint staking or what


^^ pun intended?? either way, funny and true!


One other thing, have you tested clearcoat over that finish on a bit of scrap or a spare panel? Looks like permanent marker - I'm worried the solvents in the clear would make the marker run - And I would be gutted if that happened - I _really_ want to see the finished product!!

otherwise, kudos to you my man. top effort. :thumbsup: (and your lady!)


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

amazing work by an amazing girlfriend ...:thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Is that a permanent marker she is using? :chuckle: fantastic work mate, keep it up.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks guys! and to answer a question posted above. I've been clearcoating the parts as she finishes them. I found out on the first part that the clear would destroy the marker if laid on too thick. the GTR grill bled everywhere. it actually has to be redone, but that was a quick learning experience. when I lay the clear now, I basically just spray a mist over the part 3 times 10 minutes apart. after that I can lay down a slightly thicker coat, then 20 minutes later another. then I let that dry over night, then I go over the parts with two more coats that can be laid down in a normal fashion. takes forever, but it would take longer to redo all of it if I messed it up somehow, so I'm just being extraaaaaaa careful.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

NinaLisa said:


> Designed to  Convert MTS to Mov, MTS to MOV Converter provides you an ideal solution so that you can watch your favourite programmes on your iPhone 3G or upload homemade videos to QuickTime to share with more friends online.
> MTS to VOB Converter not only can  Convert MTS to VOB with high quality, but also can edit the input MTS files to perfect.You can trim video length, crop video playing region, adjust the video and audio settings and so forth.
> Also you can use this powerful  MTS Converter to help you convert mts to mov, convert mts to vob, and this perfect mts converter can easily convert among HD video formats, convert video to HD, convert HD videos to Standard videos. This MTS Video Converter supports most of HD video formats such as AVCHD (mts, m2ts), H.264/AVC, MKV, MPEG-2 (ts), DivX, HD WMV, MPEG-4 and Quick Time.
> * Help you convert AVCHD MTS, M2TS to AVI, MPEG and MP4,etc
> ...


Wow, great info.....whore...


finished the fender









and started the trunk


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

How easy is that to repair if it gets scrathched lol get your felt tip out an colour it in,,,,, know it would not really be that simple!


----------



## GALLA_4 (Jan 4, 2007)

Felt tip permanent marker pen + road salt = fail


Sorry not my cuppa tea but 10/10 for dedication


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

GALLA_4 said:


> Felt tip permanent marker pen + road salt = fail



he is in Japan,no road salt IIRC


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

GALLA_4 said:


> Felt tip permanent marker pen + road salt = fail
> 
> 
> Sorry not my cuppa tea but 10/10 for dedication


its having a clear coat laquer on top will be as durable as any paint


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

I was just about to say, put some clear wrap on it, no need to worry about damaging the paint - job done.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

when i first saw this i thought it was tacky and OTT but now i have seen the full pictures the car looks insane!

that lambo looks sweet with the full job and i think this is going to look much better!

fair play to your misses, she is very talented!


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

#09 said:


> 18x9.5 +15 Enkei NT-03s... ...They will not be white for long.


All this and Enkei's too? Oh my my. I am looking forward to this. The first thread ever that I have subscribed to.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

JapFreak786 said:


> he is in Japan,no road salt IIRC


Correct, and there is none on the track either. This car probably won't be road legal much longer, so the highways can die of hypertension for all I care. Plus the completed parts have already been clearcoated minus the front fender, but it's in my living room for now so I should be okay.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

She's closer to finishing the trunk now...


----------



## dave1983 (Nov 6, 2007)

LiamGTR said:


> What the hell is she doing with her elbow!? Urgh!
> 
> I like this car though very different


I just clocked that lol cant be comfortable surely lol, 

the art work looks quality and is similar to the tatoo i want (might have to pinch some ideas lol),

How is the the artwork being aplied what pens is she using?


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

It's just a Sharpie permanent marker that is clearcoated afterwards. Quick and easy and it dries flat.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

#09 said:


> Then I will have my 'Time Attack' Paint Scheme finished.


So is this car actually being used in a Time attack series this year or in the future?


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, depending on $$ I may or may not be ready in time. In the event that things keep pushing back, I'll only be entering into single race events to shake the car down and such, but as you can see there is quite a bridge to build still between here and the end result.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

trunk, more done.

















more body drawing.

















also got the other front fender off

















slowly but surely.


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

Loving it all especialy the prince emblem on the badges:thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

You've got a very tidy house!

bob


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Ten out of ten love it :thumbsup:


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

aferx said:


> Ten out of ten love it :thumbsup:


thanks a million!


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

here's today's update. Finished from the pillar all the way to the tail light above the first body line, and also removed the door so it could be inside with the heat while it's worked on. 

Front









Back

















Workshop


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

also bought this hub extender. 100mm


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

it looks fantastic, really coming on now:smokin:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

i want that workshop in my life!


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Trunk is finished!

























Got her to write Skyline in Japanese









More to come.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I've said it a few pages back, but I'll say it again....that looks fantastic mate


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

That's a truly awesome work :clap: :bowdown1:

How many hours have your girl friend spent now on this???

Guess it would be pretty unaffordable if you had to pay for such an art work...

Leo


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Leo, dont you dare!!!! :blahblah:
:chuckle:
Does look great though!

bob


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Austrian GTR said:


> That's a truly awesome work :clap: :bowdown1:
> 
> How many hours have your girl friend spent now on this???
> 
> ...


Allison says thank you! ... and now that she's left the room.... if I were paying what paint/body shops charge, I couldn't even fathom how financially ruined I would be.. haha! let's say 50USD(32GBP)/hour is what a paint shop charged with materials included, well so far she has spent 82 hours on the "paint" which amounts to 4,100USD/2600GBP! There's still the hood, doors, rear bumper, 1 front fender, roof, driver's side of the unibody and 2/3 of the passenger side unibody to go! this would easily reach 13,000USD on paint job alone at that price.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

^I'm pretty sure that good body shops charge more than that per hour as well.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

fourtoes said:


> Leo, dont you dare!!!! :blahblah:
> :chuckle:


No way. Before I can afford this I guess I would get my subframes refurbed by you in Benetton style :chuckle: 

Leo


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

#09 said:


> ^I'm pretty sure that good body shops charge more than that per hour as well.


There's no price tag for true love...

...lucky man :thumbsup:

Leo


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

another 3 hours down


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

last night









this panel is nearly complete, but I forgot to bring the camera today.


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow, have been following this thread for a while and wasn't too sure about this in the beginning but have to say that this looks brilliant.

Very curious about the end result. Keep up the good work and the updates!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Supergoji (Apr 14, 2007)

im so having this done to My Z32.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

^go for it!

here's the first part of this update. I also have a time lapse video of the remaining front fender that is almost finished. 3 hours in under a minute!


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

YouTube - Fender Drawing Time Lapse


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

You should contact Sharpie! You could almost certainly get some sort of sponsorship out of them for your time attack car i would have thought! They may at least help out with the cost of all the pens you guys have used!

bob
p.s.
How many have you used?


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Well they already sponsor NASCAR in America with the Sharpie 500, so I'm sure that the Autocross Champion with no money isn't too much interest to them.. haha.


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

That's one hell of a job mate. Thumbs up, it looks great!


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Please say you rubbed the old paint down first, looks very glossy still in this picture!

Alex B


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Alex j B said:


> Please say you rubbed the old paint down first, looks very glossy still in this picture!
> 
> Alex B


I've already cleared the bumper and haven't had any problems yet. I understand the problems that could arise, but on a car that will be driven near 0 miles on the road, and probably only on nice sunny trackdays I don't see too much to worry about. It could end in horror though.. haha. I'm not concerned one way or the other TBH. just doing something fun that happens to look neat!


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

put one of the fenders back on and took some pics out of the garage. also made the pictures a little larger because it's kinda hard to the whole idea when they are small.










































...and then the 'sad' side of the car. that's not rust at the bottom either, just dirt I didn't clean off yet since the other side was priority.









Weeee, coming along!


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Very cool concept,and soooo much work. This has really grown on me over the weeks well done,and to your artist :bowdown1:


----------



## nap (Apr 15, 2008)

thats just ace.love to see in it on orange.


----------



## waysky (Jan 12, 2010)

Amazing work! look forward to the finished work of art :thumbsup:


----------



## SirRolf (Oct 23, 2009)

really amazing work :clap:
i cant wait to see it finished


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

#09 said:


> ...I don't see too much to worry about. It could end in horror though.. haha. I'm not concerned one way or the other TBH.


Dude. First off, the car looks stunning. All credit to your girl. Secondly, if it ends in horror, and that finish falls off or something happens to it - I'd be running for the hills, cos your girl is going to be MAD!!!!!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I think I'll get my legs tattooed like that :thumbsup:





:chuckle:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I only hope you don't stuff it on the track :bawling:


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

well if I do, I just hope someone gets an HD ultra slowmotion replay recording of it. haha

....got the other fender on.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Looking good, who/what is PSI ?


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

LiamGTR said:


> Looking good, who/what is PSI ?


Portland Speed Industries - It's also a play 'Pounds per Square Inch' which is how boost is measured in America. They built an 675something WHP E85 powered R34 GTR a little while back.

PSI GTR on the Dyno on Vimeo

PSI, Portland Speed Industries

1999 Nissan Skyline GT-R - RB26DETT - Modified Magazine


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

all this stuff is on a clearcoated. What do you think about the rims?? just stuck it next to the car for a quick look myself.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

I do believe that with the whole car done, the Enkei's will work in white. If not, a recolour is not rocket science, as the Enkei's have to stay.

Bias declaration: R33 on these Enkei's. One of the correctest car/wheel combinations in the world.


----------



## jamo (Jan 15, 2009)

amazing!


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

stunning. I (personally) would go for black or charcoal wheels. The white is a bit Chav IMO. but hell, it's your car dude! Whatever floats _your_ boat


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

The wheels have got to be "Sharpie Black" !!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Why not get bigger wheels with wider offset, like BBS mesh like wheels??? . . . then color the inside mesh matt black and the outer piece (which is chromed usually on BBSs) gets the same tribal treatement . . .will finish the car really off.:thumbsup:


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

The wheels on the car are 17x8 +30. The white wheels are 18x9.5 +15. How much bigger should I go? The mines car(r34) wheels are 18x10 +18. The reason the BBS wheels have a lip and these don't is only due to the backspacing on the rim where it meets the hub. +15 is low enough offset for me. 

And I would get allsion to draw on these but I think shewill kill me if I ask her to draw on anything else. Haha


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Allison came back yesterday and started on the hood.


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Great skill from your girlfriend, looks a work of art. But personally I do not like it for a car. Would make an interesting wall painting or design for a room.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

i would have thought t337's would look awesome on this

i watched the video you posted, what game does your gf play on the ps3


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

This is awesome!


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

agent-x said:


> i would have thought t337's would look awesome on this
> 
> i watched the video you posted, what game does your gf play on the ps3


She's always on there playing Little Big Planet. allilovealli is her SN :thumbsup:


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

a telented lady you have there! looking really good now but i do think black or gunmetal wheels would suit it better but white will still look nice!


----------



## ronski (Jul 16, 2009)

i have not read all of the the thread so dont know if anyone else as sed this but have you likely preped your paint work first cause if not you wont be able to just put a clear coat on the top of the art work it wont last to minutes before it starts to lift and flake off ,,,,


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

ronski said:


> i have not read all of the the thread so dont know if anyone else as sed this but have you likely preped your paint work first cause if not you wont be able to just put a clear coat on the top of the art work it wont last to minutes before it starts to lift and flake off ,,,,


ooops


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

ronski said:


> i have not read all of the the thread so dont know if anyone else as sed this but have you likely preped your paint work first cause if not you wont be able to just put a clear coat on the top of the art work it wont last to minutes before it starts to lift and flake off ,,,,


well somewhere in the thread I mention the fact the the only reason we did this is because I was going to repaint the car anyway. however long this lasts is however long it will be on the car and then I'm just going to repaint it. the front bumper,mirrors,tail lights, and sideskirts have been clearcoated for over a month now and had about 1600 Kms put on them. no changes to report. the rest of the car less than that. But like I said, not worried about it at all whatever happens.


----------



## ronski (Jul 16, 2009)

#09 said:


> well somewhere in the thread I mention the fact the the only reason we did this is because I was going to repaint the car anyway. however long this lasts is however long it will be on the car and then I'm just going to repaint it. the front bumper,mirrors,tail lights, and sideskirts have been clearcoated for over a month now and had about 1600 Kms put on them. no changes to report. the rest of the car less than that. But like I said, not worried about it at all whatever happens.


i am not wishing it to happen the opposite in fact , just i work in a body shop thats all ,, its such a good job she is doing ,,, you could always have a clear wrap put over it ,, which would save you on a respray ,,, cheers ronnie


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'll play it by ear, but I appreciate the heads up. the car is going to see very little if any street time, so the track will be it's only wear and tear, and I kind of expect it to get tore up there. 


Hood is half done-

















Pic with no hood and a friends Stagea in the back, haha


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice. Good to see something very different.

Wheels have to be the Enkei's, keep them white and see how they work with the finished car. If they dont suit in white then maybe a matt/satin black or grey.

Baz


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

P3RV3RT said:


> Nice. Good to see something very different.
> 
> Wheels have to be the Enkei's, keep them white and see how they work with the finished car. If they dont suit in white then maybe a matt/satin black or grey.
> 
> Baz


yeah, that's exactly what I was planning to do. After I get them on there, i was going to do a quick photoshop with the wheels in different colors and see which one looked better.


----------



## Grim_ (Aug 18, 2008)

#09 said:


>


Yeah, leave the drawing to her!

I was also dubious at the start but now, well what can I say, awesome stuff :bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## Bladebird (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow wow wow, she has an uncanny eye, Like many others I wasnt sure to start with, but love it now. I have no idea how you just draw it without seeming to worry where its going. It is utterly brill. Congratulations clever girl.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Bladebird said:


> Wow wow wow, she has an uncanny eye, Like many others I wasnt sure to start with, but love it now. I have no idea how you just draw it without seeming to worry where its going. It is utterly brill. Congratulations clever girl.


Thanks man. Its definitely posts like this that make her want to keep working on it. 

I'm thinking Takata Green???


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Not seen this thread yet........










.










.



. this is "Obergeil" :thumbsup:


----------



## rubenv (Jun 29, 2009)

respect for the work, normal i dont like paintings on a car. But this is amazing:thumbsup:

Like the green colour of the wheels, but dont like them whit your paintings


----------



## DETTa (Mar 10, 2010)

excelent, drawing is great, good job.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks guys, and I don't think I will make the wheels green afterall. Looks super strange huh?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

#09 said:


> Thanks guys, and I don't think I will make the wheels green afterall. Looks super strange huh?


Suits the car very well id say:thumbsup:


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

EvolutionVI said:


> Suits the car very well id say:thumbsup:


Allison (who's artistic taste is better than mine) said that crazy color wheels will take away from the effect of the paint job. still playing with it on Photoshop.

hood is done with 'Lost Birds Racing' logo, and there are some birds on the hood. see if you can spot them, rear bumper is next!


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I can only spot the bird behind the bonnet.

Looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Green wheels FTW, this is gunna be awesome when done!!!! Top work to your Mrs not you...lazy bugger lol


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Mikeydinho said:


> Green wheels FTW, this is gunna be awesome when done!!!! Top work to your Mrs not you...lazy bugger lol


Haha, I can feel the love.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I think you should go with the green wheels because:

1) It's a track car (dunno why that's an excuse... but it works)
2) The rest of the car is already crazy, so may aswell have some crazy colour wheels


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Wheels gotta be black! 

OR white TE37 with the same drawing treatment - that would look outrageously awesome!


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

I've just read through the whole of your topic. It is truly amazing the time and effort your girlfriend is putting into the art work on your car. A huge :thumbsup: from me. I look forward to seeing the finished article!


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Do not go green wheels. Possibly black to not detract from the artwork, as suggested.

As for your lady, her talent, dedication and love for you come through so clearly in this literal labour of love. Superb work.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

jae said:


> Do not go green wheels. Possibly black to not detract from the artwork, as suggested.
> 
> As for your lady, her talent, dedication and love for you come through so clearly in this literal labour of love. Superb work.


^thanks for that compliment! Did a baseline performance run, so at least I know what's happening when I start throwing parts at it. I took my foot off the gas after 100MPH as you can see in the graph, but I still think these are decent numbers (snow tires)

0-60MPH (100kmh) 5.05 seconds
0-100MPH (160kmh) 11.87 seconds


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Lost internet up here in death city, Japan for the last couple of days, so I was unable to update pics, and could only look at the internet on an iphone. anyway, here's the progress up to today.


















































And Allison says hello Japanese style with crooked feet and a peace sign.


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Didn't like this at first. Couldn't see the point but as it gets more
near finish starting to look very cool & different. :thumbsup:
Satin black wheels by the way. They will not distract from the
artwork & super cool


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

I dont know wat to think of it


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

WOoooooo!

update for today! 

It started out with nice weather today for a change!








But then it started to get cold so we had to take it inside the Lost Birds Garage. Snap-On tools and 8 hydraulic lifts FTW. 

























This is as far as it got today.
















:squintdan


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Like the crown on the GTR badge at the back good thinking. A lot of hard work, good job !:thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

holy shit thats awesome!


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

good progress, I am sure it will end up really good. Thanks for the link to dynolicious, going to buy it and use it on my wife iphone...lol


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> holy shit thats awful!


Agreed.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Blimey you wouldn't want to scratch it!


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> Blimey you wouldn't want to scratch it!


Easy fix if you do,,,"get the marker babe ive scratched it again" lol


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

lol.  I've already decided that if I crash it, it's going to be Midnight Purple, and then I'll call it a day. 

Went back to the Lost Birds Racing Garage today to get some more work done.










Donnie showed up in his R33 to tackle some jobs before he headed back to the track as well. Also pictured is an R32 hoping to see some renewed glory.


















































just the doors and roof left now.


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Loving the garage! What lens are you using for these pics? 10-22mm?


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Those first few shots were on a Nikon 10.5mm fisheye. It's a cool lens but I need to buy a regular wide angle here soon.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

So after 5 hours today, here's where we got. gonna fill in the wings more to blend them in a little better tomorrow or some other time.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Ahhh mate  you've completely spoilt it, looks like you've _just _nearly finished it and then just got lazy and put some huge feathers on to fill the gaps .

Sorry, all my opinion ofcourse.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Lost..... Birds? Racing.. anyway, we are filling them in with the design tomorrow. Just ran out of time today.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

should look good when its done.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Yea I understand where you're coming from Birds>Feathers etc. and I understand it's going to be filled in, but like I said just my opinion.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

LiamGTR said:


> Yea I understand where you're coming from Birds>Feathers etc. and I understand it's going to be filled in, but like I said just my opinion.


i guess the end result will tell. honestly it looked pretty dumb to me when we first started, and even along the way, I was like.. man I should have just left it alone, but at this point, I don't think anything is tooooo out there. I don't think the feathers (which are on both sides of the front bumper)








will be as noticeable as you think when finished.


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

i like it so far

at first it was like "lol where is this going..." but it's grown onto me. cant wait to see it all complete (along with some new wheels and window tint possibly?)


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

How many black markers have you used? :chuckle:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Mikeydinho said:


> How many black markers have you used? :chuckle:


None!!!!


Looks like they used a Sharpie.........or several :chuckle:


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Wings filled in. Looks better, no?


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

Defo looks better than when they werent filled in, however it would have looked great if the same theme had been caried on throughout the full doors and not the feathers.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Well Weare just having fun. I realize it's kinda ??? But that's what it was with or without the wings so I'm very happy with it. People have stopped me everytime the car is pulled out of the garage to say something. I think a sharp reaction, whether good or bad is exactly what we wanted. Maybe if I win a race one day in this car it will finally be validated. Lol.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

While I am not certain that I like it, I love that you've done it


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Does it survive the carwash?


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

It's all clearcoated, so it should be just fine through as many washings as he wants.


It does look better now with the wings filled in.

One suggestion, get some silver or even "bling" wheels. Not chrome or anything, but something like the Enkei RBC color or Work's "WMB" (Work Metal Buff) basically a lightly polished look. I think the bronze looks a little off on the car now. Maybe also do a little tire shine, don't go crazy with it, but enough to give the tires a solid dark black color instead of faded gray.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

firefighter81 said:


> It's all clearcoated, so it should be just fine through as many washings as he wants.
> 
> 
> It does look better now with the wings filled in.
> ...


I wanted to avoid silver wheels, since that's already 50% of the car color. I have the White enkei NT03s to fit still. the wheels on the car are just on there for now, I'm too lazy to change them until I need to basically. haha here's a chop of the wheels on the car, and then crudely lowered by digital means. :squintdan


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Awesome job. The feather detail on the doors completes the effect and theme. Now get those NT03 done in black with chrome highlights on the small bars between the spokes.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

i like everything but the feathers, 

amount of work thats went into this is incredible


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

The NT03's in white don't look too bad I guess. But don't lower it that much IMO, it's a GT-R, not a drift 180.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

#09 said:


> Wings filled in. Looks better, no?





markyboy.1967 said:


> Defo looks better than when they weren't filled in, however it would have looked great if the same theme had been caried on throughout the full doors and not the feathers.


I couldn't have put it better myself:thumbsup:


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Perhaps I was slightly overzealous with the "lowering" effect. Hehe. I'll get it sorted one way or the other.


----------



## G4VSA (Oct 24, 2006)

this car is absolute madness, i really like it but what an idea to come up with.
pure dedication from lost bird.
Hat off to her


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks man! And Liam, damn I feel like I let you down!


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I would have loved to see Feathers/Wings like you have on the side plates of the rear wing, That would have looked cool!!


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

Beautiful!!!!!! Love it! gives me an idea, Gundam style? 

Graham

p.s well done to your Girl, might ask me wife to do the same


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

I'll lower the car and put the wheels on properly on photoshop for you later. Just installing photoshop on the new Mac


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Left stunned really.

+1 for wings filled with designs.

A W E S O M E


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks guys! and MacGTR, if you have the time that would be sweet.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

#09 said:


> Thanks man! And Liam, damn I feel like I let you down!


Haha don't be silly man, it's got to be the most unique Skyline in the world, just the feathers are a bit much for me personally:sadwavey:


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

So does anyone know what rails I can use with Sparco side mount seats in an R33? I was going to buy the Circuit seat tomorrow, but Sparco doesn't make a seat rail for it. I know there is a company that makes one out there somewhere. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I have a side mount Corbeau revolution XL and modified a Bride FG-type rail. Only reason I modified mine was to cater for the extra width of the XL size...a std seat will fit fine. ALL seat manufacturers use similar measurements for hole centres at the sidemount so the Bride rail will be fine with the Sparco seat you have.

TT


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

My quick attempt, I like!!


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks!! Looks good to me! it started snowing here again today, so the summer tires will have to keep waiting for another day.. bleghhh.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

We got back to work today on the car. In 5 hours this is how far we got on the door.



















and how every Subaru engine deserves to spend it's life.









also removed a bunch of stuff today like all the sound deadener on the driver's side, the rear panel on the drivers side(total 8 pounds), and the radio and speakers are out(8.8 pounds). So far I have removed 151.2 pounds/68.7 kilos.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

other side is done. just roof left!


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Removed passenger seat, passenger side sound deadener, and part of the dash. also....










and then the "Skyline" photoshop. lol


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Great work. It has come along way since I first looked at the car and it now has alot of presence about it.

Alloys will have to go black and not white.

Have you got any plans for doing any art work on the interior? (sorry if you have already talked about that in previous posts)

Baz


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

We might do the interior, as it will be stripped bare, but that's not in the immediate future.

started on the roof today, and also the interior progress. Can anyone tell me ECU this is? it says Project Mu-COM Kids.. but I though they only made brakes.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Project Mu ECU? Coo.

Had a dig about, I can find reference to an Hitachi ECU R3 during a conference on Sept 6 2007 in Detroit, but that may refer to a resistor as well. 

Apart from that, I've run virtually every combination including the reference number on the base shown in your first photo, and nothing has come up. Possibly a query to Project Mu in Saitama? What you have is highly unusual and possibly rare. You never know, they may be able to get you some info.

Plan B, piggyback an HKS F-Con V Pro on it


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Well I found out that is is made by MuKids, and the ECU is called Mu-COM. I can't find any info on what kind of tune it holds however. The company has no relation to Project-Mu, and apparently they make awesome exhausts.

Got the dash out, now I gotta get all the sound deadening out that is back there, but it looks like even more has to come out. And my house is turning into a car.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

So today I bought a seat. well ordered it. It's a Prodrive Competition (Japanese Market only), gotta get a seat rail now. I've been told that most seat companies seats will work with the majority of low mount rails. Is that true? The seats mounting holes are the same as Sparco if that helps.










Also here's an update to the weight reduction tally......................

Removed rear seat and rear seat safety belts for 31 pound/14.1kg reduction. I removed a host of other items back in january. 
Stock Trunk Carpeting - 11.5lbs/5.2kg
Stock Floor Mats - 13.0lbs/5.9kg!!
Stock Jack/Tire Iron - 4.5lbs/2.05kg
Stock Spare Tire - 34.4LBSSSS/15.6kg
Nissan Air Purifier,sound deadening behind back seat, car jack - 9 lbs/4.1kg
metal plate behind the back seat - 6.4 pounds/2.9kg
Stock suspension 57.8lbs/26.3kg and HKS Hipermax 47.0/32.3kg - 10.8lbs/6kg net loss
door panels 14lbs/6.35kg
carpet and various pieces of plastic 16.2/7.3kg
Center console 7.6lbs/3.5kg
passenger seat 34lbs/15.4kg (with rail attached)
=

192.4 pounds/87.5kgs

11 pounds is roughly equivalent to what 1 HP would give you in straight-line acceleration in a R33 GT-R so 192.4/11= 17.5HP. Doesn't seem like much, but once I change out the exhaust/cat, I will lose 15-20 pounds minimum, the new seat will weigh less than the stock one, and so forth. 

That's all for now.


----------



## gtrsmiles (Mar 10, 2008)

I think the car art looks fantastic, especially from the front. Probably not something that i would have on mine, but think it looks fantastic non the less. Someones got some patience, and talent! Credit for doing something new / original!


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks man!

Today's happenings...
Went to my favorite place to pick up my seat. UPGARAGE!

















New definition of JDM mad tyte. haha This seat is too small for a meth head to fit in!








but I made it happen. 









also ordered seat rails!


----------



## protoman (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't recall seeing anyone mention the wipers. If memory serves they say "I wipe sh**" and "f*** the rain". But seriously, this car is amazing in the photos and even more so in person. It's a huge hit with the locals too! If you wreck this work of art, I'm going to go to your house and take the keys away from you!!


----------



## PL_GTR (Apr 7, 2010)

this is absolutely amazing, wow so much hard work went into that


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

protoman said:


> I don't recall seeing anyone mention the wipers. If memory serves they say "I wipe sh**" and "f*** the rain". But seriously, this car is amazing in the photos and even more so in person. It's a huge hit with the locals too! If you wreck this work of art, I'm going to go to your house and take the keys away from you!!


haha, that's a deal, Hopefully it stays in one piece for a little while! Cool to know that the local guys are into it!!

Well I went to pick up my part yesterday from my local Misawa heros 'Street Station' and they were closed! Japanese businesses pick some random days to be closed.. Anyway, got my test pipe and installed it. vroooom. I love that the box calls it "produce" like it's vegetables and fruits inside.


















Japanese hand trap

















In there. Now I need to install the rest of the exhaust system. The bolts on the cat all had to be ground off, they hadn't been touched in 15 years and there was no other way to get it out. I can't wait to see the condition of everything else.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3S6Rg8c8DE


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

someone's copying you!


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

^^Chuckle 

The Prodrive seat is a very nice, I find there products are spot on, its great to see your project is now shifting up a gear and becoming more race orientated and the detailed weight reductions are a great output, looking forward to more updates :thumbsup:


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

jasonchiu said:


> someone's copying you!


Less of a copy, more a very poor imitation.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

jae said:


> Less of a copy, more a very poor imitation.


nah, found out that's how BMW "hides" their prototypes when they are still in pre-production when they do road tests.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

R34nov80 said:


> ^^Chuckle
> 
> The Prodrive seat is a very nice, I find there products are spot on, its great to see your project is now shifting up a gear and becoming more race orientated and the detailed weight reductions are a great output, looking forward to more updates :thumbsup:


thanks, and yeah, and time rolls on this will turn more into a mod thread than anything. the car in going to be parked for a little while starting in about three weeks as I have some business to tend to in Okinawa, but after I returnm it should be full steam ahead.


----------



## budget_crx (Jan 10, 2008)

I feel sorry for that girl, it looks amazing but that had to be very mind numbing to do!


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

budget_crx said:


> I feel sorry for that girl, it looks amazing but that had to be very mind numbing to do!


I helped her out plenty, and yeah, it was pretty boring sitting there hours on end, but it was verrrrry satisfying to complete the whole thing.

started playing with the wheels. trying to figure out what would look good. this is crayon, not sharpie. haha it will wipe right off. looks better than plain white I think.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

You need to get it up against the car see how it works but you certainly need some colour on the alloys


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

I would just powdercoat them bronze or something but I really want them to stand out for some reason. haha

I've been really busy with the job, but I'm doing what I can to keep this moving. The seat rails came today, and I found out that the bride rails are great, but the mounting tabs provided with the kit won't cut it on the Prodrive seat. I'll have to fab some up in the future, and there were also 4 bolts missing from the kit.. great quality control. 










I love that it's a WRC seat. haha


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

The four bolts were not mssing, they normally come with the Bride seat I guess (as far as you buy one).

I was using the same Bride rails in my DC2 along with a Buddy club bucket seat and I also needed to buy the bolts for the seats seperate.

I'm having Bride seats and rails in my GTR now and all necessary bolts were included.

BTW, I like the idea of bronze wheels and I'm sure they'll look great with the artwork 

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

OMG thats a hell of a steering wheel boss you got there!
Hope you're never going to want to use the indicators!
Looking fantastic!

bob


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> OMG thats a hell of a steering wheel boss you got there!
> Hope you're never going to want to use the indicators!
> Looking fantastic!
> 
> bob


once I source all the parts I need, the steering wheel will be around the halfway point of the door. I'm going to push everything as far back as possible to offset the nose heavy car. It's cheaper than doing it Garage ITO style, where they moved the engine back 10cm or something.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Austrian GTR said:


> The four bolts were not mssing, they normally come with the Bride seat I guess (as far as you buy one).
> 
> I was using the same Bride rails in my DC2 along with a Buddy club bucket seat and I also needed to buy the bolts for the seats seperate.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info on the bolts. I'll have to get some from the hardware store, because I'm sure that "Bride" bolts will cost double.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Went out and bought some Air Intakes to replace the ARC box. More compact, and honestly there is no way the ARC box is more effective. I painted them black too. I'll get around to getting a hard pipe kit soon.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

I might paint my twin turbo pipe black now. Ive just done my M's filters satin black as they where a little tatty.

Im in a pickle now!


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

new performance test brought to you by Dynolicious! since the last time, I've added the twin pod air intakes, the decat pipe, and removed quite a few more kilos, and the results are good i reckon. Still at 1.0 bar. upping the boost is the last step I wanna take, as I don't want to use it to cover up any shortcomings elsewhere.

4.82 seconds 0-60, 13.18 Quarter Mile. Snow tires. still taking my foot off the gas before the end of the run, it's hard to know when to slow down when there's no finish line. haha.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

got the Kakimoto Racing GT 1 OZ installed. 90mm titanium piping hooked up to a stainless steel canister. weighs about 7kg!










Progression video once more. 

YouTube - R33 GTR Kakimoto GT 1OZ - From Stock to Not

Weight update...

Removed rear seat and rear seat safety belts for 31 pound/14.1kg reduction. 
Stock Trunk Carpeting - 11.5lbs/5.2kg
Stock Floor Mats - 13.0lbs/5.9kg!!
Stock Jack/Tire Iron - 4.5lbs/2.05kg
Stock Spare Tire - 34.4LBSSSS/15.6kg
Nissan Air Purifier,sound deadening behind back seat, car jack - 9 lbs/4.1kg
metal plate behind the back seat - 6.4 pounds/2.9kg
Stock suspension 57.8lbs/26.3kg and HKS Hipermax 47.0/32.3kg - 10.8lbs/6kg net loss
door panels 14lbs/6.35kg
carpet and various pieces of plastic 16.2/7.3kg
Center console 7.6lbs/3.5kg
passenger seat 34lbs/15.4kg (with rail attached)
Difference in test pipe/cat 6lbs/2.7kg
new seat/rail vs old seat/rail 5lbs/2.3kg
dash stripped to shell - 3lbs/1.36kg
difference in exhausts 24.2lbs/11kg
=
230.6 pounds/104.8kgs


----------



## protoman (Jun 6, 2009)

That's a heck of a lot of weight. I'm amazed how much the floor mats weigh O.O


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

lol yeah.. I removed the sound deadening recently, and it came to 12 pounds. Almost as much as the floor mats. 

I'd like to thank Fast Car Magazine! Maybe when the car is done, you guys will be interested in a bigger spread!


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Some pics that never got posted here. Work is halted on the car while I save the last few pennies to buy Allison an engagement ring.  


















































Rims are Prodrive GC-10 19x10 +12. Honestly. after one day at the track, they have to come off. Too heavy and I could stand to have a LITTLE bit of sidewall flex. It's like driving on brick tires no matter what presure I set them to.


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Those rims need to be black


----------



## protoman (Jun 6, 2009)

Congrats on the magazine spot! 

What track did you go to?


----------



## ohms777 (Jul 27, 2010)

Speechless...Amazing arteest!


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

^^ thank you!



protoman said:


> Congrats on the magazine spot!
> 
> What track did you go to?


Right now, I'm testing at a track called Motorland SP in Nango Japan. They just had a D1 Drifting Competition 2 1/2 weeks ago. It was nuts that day, but it's open daily from 8AM-5PM. 70USD and you can stay as long as you like. This is the time attack layout. 1500~ Meters








[/IMG]

course record is 51.5 

at 310WHP/1415kg and still no camber adjusters I am running 55s. Got a long way to go, but I'll beat the record eventually  . Tsukuba in the planning stages for January right now, around TAS timeframe


----------



## protoman (Jun 6, 2009)

I remember MSP. Doesn't seem like much a of track for circuit racing. Are there any larger tracks around Misawa?

Edit: If memory serves, there is a go-cart track in the middle


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, it's cheap, and a good way for me to shakedown the car, Sendai Highlands is the closest track that is truly a place to measure ability. That said, it's a 4 hour drive one way, and not open to free runs every day. I'll get some video up when I make it there. Shouldn't be too long, but I have a few mods to do before I even worry about it. Still gotta get the oil cooler on, and adjustable camber. Power FC is coming so I can remove boost restriction and blow these turbos up.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

UPDATE: Went to Mine's today. New engine going in this week, as long as I can find the headers and outlet pipes I want in time, otherwise next week. MINE'S POWERRRRRRR!


----------



## ryukyudiver (Sep 4, 2009)

I couldn't help notice you got a yankee plate there. With all these mods are you worried about passing your next JCI? Or are you going to ge the modified title? I think the car looks great. If you PCS out of there, shoot for Italy. That thing would be a big hit here. We don't have any 33's here.

Chris


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

I did the JCI myself last time. They didn't have a problem with it. I even hit the bars for the ride height test and they still passed me, laughing at me the whole time. I have an ichiban plate now too, so if you park it overnight at ski resorts all the staff starts flipping out thinking that the yakuza is there. Haha. I would lovvvvvve to come to Italy by the way. Are you stationed there?


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

STILL ALIVE!!

Here's a quick update. Did the brakes over the past week. Had to wait out a snow storm to do the break in among other problems. Incorrect bolts were supplied for the front kit, but it all worked out.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

There has been tons more done, but I let this thread get outdated. Will update in the near future!


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Looking awesome :clap:

I'm currently also thinking about getting the Stoptech kit for my GTR tho 

Is this the 355mm kit allround???

How does the size of the Stoptech 4pot front caliper compare to the standard Brembo 4 pot front caliper??? Is it bigger???

And with the alloy hats at the rear, can you still use the normal drum parking brake???

Just as the rear hat is angeled on the outside :nervous:

Bring on some more updates :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Austrian GTR said:


> Looking awesome :clap:
> 
> I'm currently also thinking about getting the Stoptech kit for my GTR tho
> Is this the 355mm kit allround???
> ...



This is the 355mm kit pictured with 19 inch rims around it. The Stoptech calipers are all aluminum and they are definitely bigger.. I can measure length and width for you if you like. The rear hat has built in parking brake. You simply take off your old rotor and slide the Stoptech on. nothing else to do!


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Very nice! Also curious about braking balance, etc. although with Stoptech, this should not be an issue...


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

#09 said:


> This is the 355mm kit pictured with 19 inch rims around it. The Stoptech calipers are all aluminum and they are definitely bigger.. I can measure length and width for you if you like. The rear hat has built in parking brake. You simply take off your old rotor and slide the Stoptech on. nothing else to do!


No need to measure mate, thanks. It's just as the R33 Brembo fronts are not that small at all, so I was just curious if the Stoptech front would be bigger as both are 4 pot ones 

Looking really great tho, you just don't really realize the size of the 355mm discs und the big 19 inch wheels 

I'll be running them under 17" LM GT4's so there will be just a huge disc surrounded by a bit of rim :chuckle:

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't believe 17s will fit the 355mm kit mate. Check Stoptechs website to be certain, however I believe I read that in the instructions.


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

Very nice progress! Italy is cool, Aviano is not that good...lol but if you like working REALLY hard non stop come over, I am departing in Jan 2013, I going to try to go back to Japan lol...


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

#09 said:


> I don't believe 17s will fit the 355mm kit mate. Check Stoptechs website to be certain, however I believe I read that in the instructions.


I'm running LM GT4's and they are proven to fit 

Them and TE37 seem to be the only 17" wheels where it's possible to fit 355mm rotors...

...can read that on here and on SAU and Abbey has confirmed this too, as they were running the kit on their old track R32 with 17" GT4's 

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Leo - I did some checking. Have no idea if the Stoptechs will fit, but with the stock Brembos on 355mm rotors, the minimum clearance is about 5mm, according to this guy (note that runs a BNR32 and has the rear 350mm kit).

?????? ????????FR355mm?RR350mm????????????????/[email protected]*KH2 - ?????SNS???????????????


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

subscribed!
can't wait to see some recent pictures


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

akasakaR33 said:


> Leo - I did some checking. Have no idea if the Stoptechs will fit, but with the stock Brembos on 355mm rotors, the minimum clearance is about 5mm, according to this guy (note that runs a BNR32 and has the rear 350mm kit).
> 
> ?????? ????????FR355mm?RR350mm????????????????/[email protected]*KH2 - ?????SNS???????????????


Great find Aki, thanks :clap:

So know I can be confident that the rear kit will fit with genuine R33 Brembos 

No worries on the front kit, checked it with the template to be sure and it's an eays fit 

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Austrian GTR said:


> I'm running LM GT4's and they are proven to fit
> 
> Them and TE37 seem to be the only 17" wheels where it's possible to fit 355mm rotors...
> 
> ...


Add Advan RGs to that list. In fact there is quite a few wheels that are 17 that will take 355's. There are some buddy club ones but I can't remember the model. I remember reading about this saying the internal wheel diameter needed to be above 400mm my advans are 410mm and when I get the LMGT4's next week I will confirm for definite for you Leo that they fit. 

#09 your ones look dwarfed in that 19" wheel. Looks really smart in the red and similar to my set up, only much newer and Red!


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

Very Awesome! BUT those red brakes got to go. Black, silver, something other than red.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

scby rex said:


> Very Awesome! BUT those red brakes got to go. Black, silver, something other than red.



The entire car is black and silver and after awhile the pattern can become cumbersome to the eyes. I though black (stock color) or silver brakes would just add more monotony to it. The red accents the red GT badges on the front quarters as well as the 'R's in GT-R. the roof of the car is also accented in red. Why the dislike of red brakes some much, just out of curiosity?


----------



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

absolutly amazing!!!!! this girl had skillz!


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

What ever happened to this car.. Wasn't it going to be on the TV withits own build thread or something, keen to hear updates ?


----------

